# Buff Rock x Buff Orpington



## KMD (Nov 1, 2020)

First of all, I live in south central Kansas where sumners are hot and humid and winters can get down to zero at times. I am wondering if anyone has crossed BO and BR? I am wanting to preserve the broodiness of BO but am hoping adding BR would improve heat tolerance and foraging ability. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, no. I've never done it. 

That sounds like an ideal experiment. Something to document the outcome of that others would find interesting.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I have heard you need fairly durable birds for Kansas. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## KMD (Nov 1, 2020)

You are right. Unfortunately I have not found breeds of chickens that are wind tolerant.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

None of them are. That's why they need a place to be out of the wind. My outdoor pens had heavy duty plastic on the windward side that allowed my birds to be out and not be blown all over the place.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They certainly don't like cold wind or cold wet wind!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Guineas reacted to the north wind here today. They all stayed on the south side of the chicken pen most of the day.


----------



## KMD (Nov 1, 2020)

Kansas is hard on chickens and chicken coops.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Weather every where can be hard on chickens. We need to adapt to help them survive the challenges. I raised Silkies, not the most heat tolerant bird there is. I never lost one to the heat because I did things that helped them get through it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe take a look at some chicken coop and shelter setups in your area.


----------

